# RB28DE Question



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

I came acroosed a listing of what engine came in what model Skyline.And i noticsed a engine i have never heared of it's a RB28DE Disel it came in a R31 GT-D.Does anyone know any informetshion on this engine if so plz help me.Like specs RPM rating and so on.The wedsite i founf this oen is http://www.meggala.com/RBengine.html


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

firestorm13666 said:


> I came acroosed a listing of what engine came in what model Skyline.And i noticsed a engine i have never heared of it's a RB28DE Disel it came in a R31 GT-D.Does anyone know any informetshion on this engine if so plz help me.Like specs RPM rating and so on.The wedsite i founf this oen is http://www.meggala.com/RBengine.html


I would think it would be a RD instead of a RB if it is a diesel. RD28 was used in Laurel and Patrol I believe but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sami said:


> I would think it would be a RD instead of a RB if it is a diesel. RD28 was used in Laurel and Patrol I believe but don't quote me on that.


There is one at the jap wreckers, near where I work. Its a RD28, a non cross flow head, SOHC, mechanical injected diesel.........The block it uses is based on the RB30E block....just diffrent top end, crank, rods and pistons.....it will bolt strait up to any Nissan RBserries gearbox....

So no EFI, no turb etc....its just called a RB28.....anyway the Kw figure wont be that high...these eninges are more torque then revs, but still its a 2.8liitre engine...it may rev nicely...

Stump puller engine......I wonder if the MX7 and hybrids Nissan gearboxes (VL turbo, R33 2.5 litre, Skyline GTR, Nissan Navara etc) came with that motor stock....hmmmm I dont think the Nissan autos (Jatcos) or the MF5's Manuals (S13, R32, VL non turbo, bluebird) would cope with the torque....

They came out in the R31 GT-D Skyline....do a search on google


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Its a RD28....its just called a RB28.....


So which one is it? 


Nizmodore said:


> They came out in the R31 GT-D Skyline....do a search on google


Ok, Google reveals it's a RD28.

http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=R31+GT-D+Skyline&btnG=Google-haku&lr=

http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=rd28+nissan+diesel&lr=

http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=rb28+nissan+diesel&lr=


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info.does one of you knwo specs on the engine and what they go for?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sami said:


> So which one is it?


oops, my bad, stupid kbd...RD28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in RB, B= benzene, D = deisel....pople who call it Race breed are full of s**t... :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what does the r stand for? and CA, KA, SR, VG, and VQ


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

ive got an rd28eti in my 1998 nissan patrol. :cheers:


----------



## harmz (Jan 18, 2005)

*patrol rd28eti*

I also own a 1998 gu patrol with a rd28eti, it is a 2.8L 6 cylinder with a garret 24 turbo (11.5 PSi) and a top mounted intercooler, the stock performance through a 5 speed alloy gearbox same that is used in 300zx's is about 60kW and 2200Nm at the rear wheels that is enough to push my patrol to 160Kms and thats a vehicle over 3000kgs. And unlike a ealier thread they are not a torque engine they are a power engine.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

60kW? That sounds a little low


----------



## harmz (Jan 18, 2005)

*dyno facts*

from what i have gathered on the net, the stock power at the rear wheels is about 60 - 74 kw with (91 -99kw and 250 -270Nm at the flywheel).


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah looks like you are correct


----------



## harmz (Jan 18, 2005)

*rev range*

being a diesel to they don't rev high, peaking power at 4000 and limiting to about 5000.


----------



## reha (May 28, 2005)

*RD28 , turbo modification*



harmz said:


> being a diesel to they don't rev high, peaking power at 4000 and limiting to about 5000.



Hello,
I have a RD28 engine. I wonder , if is it possible to insert turbo? thanks for any feedback.
reha


----------



## harmz (Jan 18, 2005)

here in australia they came only in the patrol 4X4 and originally came with a turbo, then later an intercooler, they were then replaced by an 4cyl 3L intercooled turbo engine with 110kW. so a turbo kit to fit was never needed yet there are numerous modules to increase power, easiest way to get more is add a 3-inch mandrel bent exhaust staight from the turbo with custom dump pipe and no mufflers what so ever then just turn the fuel up a bit.


----------



## oldbeaver (Apr 1, 2010)

*new Nissan RD28 dedicated site*

Hello,

There is little information about Nissan RD28 diesel engine in the net, that is true.

That is why I set up a site dedicated to that engine, in my case, where I used a RD28 diesel as conversion on a MB gasoline car.

Please visit 

My RD28 Nissan diesel 1996. (RD28dieselconversion)

were I will be adding info as I have time.

Any manual, application, experience, tips and so forth is wellcome.

Best to all the Forum,

OldBeaver
Chile
South America


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

if any of you are a millionaires and feel like being generous ill take the GTR off your hands with pleasure...ha just kidding but i seriously envy you guys


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

OoSKYLINEoO said:


> if any of you are a millionaires and feel like being generous ill take the GTR off your hands with pleasure...ha just kidding but i seriously envy you guys


you do realise there is no GTR talk in this thread? and it was revived not long ago... but it was revived from over 5yrs ago...


lol


----------

